# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Camarões >  Alguem conhece este camarão???

## Gabriel Tiol

Este camarão foi encontrado aqui no Brasil, mas quem sabe alguem dai não o conhece não é? 

Não custa tentar, ehehehe

Segue as fotos






Abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
É um Gnathophyllum sp. ou Bumblebee shrimp. Existem várias espécies como a Gnathophyllum panamensis, Gnathophyllum latreille, Gnathophyllum americanum (que tem listas em vez de pontos), elegans de que tens aqui uma imagem http://www.aiam.info/05/scheda.php?g...specie=elegans, Gnathophyllum modestum. Esse é parecido com o a espécie Gnathophyllum panamensis que tem pontos vermelhos grandes e pontos amarelos pequenos.

Os Gnathophyllum vivem em pares ou isolados e parasitam as estrelas-do-mar, tal como os Hymenocera picta, ouriços-do-mar e pepinos-do-mar. Alimenta-se de pés ambulacrários, porém e de acordo com informação de Baensh & Debelius, 1992, aceitará alimento de substituição.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gabriel Tiol

Obrigado pela resposta Nuno, ajudou bastante!!!

Então fica praticamente inviavel manter um camarão destes em um reef comum não é?

Devido a temperatura baixa que deve ser mantido!!!

Outra coisa, você sabe sobre o comportamento dele com anemonas e outros animais do aquário como corais e peixes? 



Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Caro Gabriel

Esse camarão é seguramente em membro da Família Gnathophyllidae.

Contudo, existem vários géneros que apenas se podem diferenciar por caracteres morfológicos que só alguem muito familiarizado com a morfologia de decápodes pode examinar (ex: regiões terminais dos pereiópodes, exópode do terceiro maxilipede...)
Os géneros registados para a vossa região são Gnathophylloides e Gnathophyllum. A este último pertencem 3 espécies (G. americanum que não é o da foto, pois este apresenta pintas e não listas, G. modestum e G. circellum. 
Como não tenho fotos destas duas últimas espécies não sei se pertencerá a uma delas, se será uma outra espécie que nunca tenha sido registada no Brasil ou se será mesmo uma espécie nova para ciência.
Se você poder circular a foto por carcinologistas brasileiros seguramente que eles o poderão ajudar. A ser uma espécie nova para o Brasil é importante ser registado, particularmente no cenário actual da crise de biodiversidade e de alterações globais. A ser uma espécie nova para a ciência pode mesmo receber o seu nome (seria qualquer coisa como G. tioli).
Estes camarões estão muito mal estudados e toda a informação é importante!
Tire mais umas fotos e faça-as circular!
Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Obrigado pela resposta Nuno, ajudou bastante!!!


 :Olá: Viva, não tens de quê :SbOk3: 




> Então fica praticamente inviavel manter um camarão destes em um reef comum não é?


...não necessáriamente, no entanto o Ricardo Calado que é um especialista já disse muito. Para já só posso acrescentar o que *Svein A Fosså & Alf Jacob Nilsen* explicam na *página 257* do *3º volume* de _The Modern Coral Reef Aquarium_ - ISBN 3-928819-28-3 - Editor - Birgit Schmettkamp Verlag, relativamente ao Gnatophyllum americanum, que tem uma libré às riscas tipo tigre:




> *Distribuição*: Circumtropical
> *Tamanho*: Comprimento máximo 2 a 3 cm
> *Reprodução*: Detalhes desconhecidos
> *Alimentação*: Alimenta-se principalmente dos pés com ventosas (=ambulacrários) de animais com revestimento espinhoso (Echinodermata) _(NT: Estrelas-do-Mar; Ouriços-do-Mar...)_, mas de acordo com Baensch & Debelius (1992) esta espécie também aceitará comida de substituição.
> Descrição: Geralmente solitário ou em pares de vida livre ou a parasitar as estrelas-do-mar, ouriços-do-mar e pepinos-do-mar. A secção da cabeça-peito é embotada e o rostro é pequeno. As tenazes são de tamanho variável, e a maior é habitualmente tão comprida como o corpo. O corpo é branco coberto por muitas listas coloridas de preto e bronze. O leque da cauda e os quelípodos _(NT=apêndices com tenazes)_ são marcados com pintas amarelas/cor-de-laranja.
> *Requisitos de aquário* - Esta espécie deve ser mantida num aquário especial juntamente com estrelas-do-mar, ouriços-do-mar ou pepinos-do-mar. Um tal aquário não necessita de ser maior do que 50 litros.


A explicação acima é para outra espécie Gnatopyllum americanum que se pode ver nas imagens abaixo, daí que pode haver diferenças.
http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...americanum.htm

 

aqui tens o Gnatophyllum elegans
Gnathophyllum elegans

 




> Devido a temperatura baixa que deve ser mantido!!!


Se de facto requer temperaturas temperadas e não tropicais, pode ser um problema, no entanto eu tenho camarões cá da nossa costa Portuguesa, portanto de águas temperadas 10º-18º C +/-, na caixa depuradora (=sump) e lá vivem sem problemas. Mas deverás seguir as indicações do Ricardo Calado e investigar mais, dar a conhecer a sua existência a especialistas aí no Brasil o mais rápido que te for possível. Sugeria que abrisses novo tópico aqui *Pergunta a Gustavo Duarte* 




> Outra coisa, você sabe sobre o comportamento dele com anémonas e outros animais do aquário como corais e peixes? Abraços


Em principio poderá ser idêntico ao da espécie acima descrita mas é necessário investigar. Já agora, foi encontrado aí no Brazil, mais concretamente onde e por quem :SbQuestion2:  Em que condições :SbQuestion2:  Onde está neste momento :SbQuestion2:  

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gabriel Tiol

Muito obrigado a vocês pelas ótimas respostas!!! 

Este camarão não está comigo, e sim com um colega de fórum (Reef Corner)! Estou apenas ajudando a identificar o bichinho!!!

Falei com um especialista aqui do Brasil, mas agora ele me pediu para enviar o camarão para ele no álcool 70!! Acredito que a pessoal que está com ele não vai querer chegar a tanto!!! Vou sugerir isso ainda para ele!!!

Ele foi encontrado em Salvador - BA por essa pessoa que ainda esta com ele!!

Abraços e mais uma vez obrigado!!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
É absolutamente imperativo manter o camarão vivo e bem tratado!!!! Não sabemos exactamente de que espécie se trata e como dispomos de dados para manter espécies semelhantes ou do mesmo Género, há que experimentar e registar, aprender :SbOk2: !!!, por isso álcool só para o depósito de combustível para ir à praia recolher mais um ou outro desses e levar vivo para estudar vivo e manter vivo.
Tens aqui o CV de alguém que parece saber do assunto e o estudou http://buscatextual.cnpq.br/buscatex...?id=K4783596Z9 . Parece que se trata do Gantophyllum circellum
Aqui tem um artigo ou estudo extenso sobre decapodes entre os quais figuram 4 espécies de Gnathopyllum ftp://ftp.dep.state.fl.us/pub/labs/b...s/decapods.pdf
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

